# Dinky Supertoys



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2021)

One of the things I got in the barn sale. Blaw Knox Bulldozer I fabricated the missing the hydraulic piston on the left side and installed that. I also made rubber tracks and installed them. I don't know that they had them but I felt it needed them. The plow lowers and lifts with the one handle. Made across the pond in England. Not a bottle but still brings back childhood memories. Hope you like. If you have any old metal toys feel free to hijack this thread.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 7, 2021)

That is KEWL!!!!!  You are quite the talent.  A toy couldn't have a better owner.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> That is KEWL!!!!!  You are quite the talent.  A toy couldn't have a better owner.


Thank-you so much UncleBruce. The treads are made with Ranger bands. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 21, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> That is KEWL!!!!!  You are quite the talent.  A toy couldn't have a better owner.


Odd because I don't remember having my own toys. It was me and my 3 brothers toys until I got my first bicycle. I think that was the first thing I owned.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 21, 2021)

I found a picture I took after fixing the piston. It is before I made new tracks for it. The next picture is the toy all repaired. This made the bulldozer operator very happy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> One of the things I got in the barn sale. Blaw Knox Bulldozer I fabricated the missing the hydraulic piston on the left side and installed that. I also made rubber tracks and installed them. I don't know that they had them but I felt it needed them. The plow lowers and lifts with the one handle. Made across the pond in England. Not a bottle but still brings back childhood memories. Hope you like. If you have any old metal toys feel free to hijack this thread.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I'm the youngest of twelve had a lot of hand me downs, Five Sisters six brothers I think they even made me wear my sisters clothes. Just kidding I think


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 21, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I'm the youngest of twelve had a lot of hand me downs, Five Sisters six brothers I think they even made me wear my sisters clothes. Just kidding I think


 forgot that looks like that toy


----------



## glassdigger50 (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice dozer and you did a good job on the repairs.


----------



## Brutalfly (Jun 21, 2021)

That is awesome. I love stuff like this.


----------



## Mjbottle (Jun 21, 2021)

Great job!


----------

